# What'z up?



## Brendan M (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey guys!  I'm Brendan M.  I've been hanging around all sorts of forums for years, so I don't need spoon-fed anything.  I just wanna say hiya, and I hope you're all doing okay!

I'm currently a student at high school, so my writing may not be acceptable here.. but hey, I'll post some stuff and let those of you who're into a bit of imaginative writing decide.  ;-)

Thanks for reading!  :grin:


----------



## terrib (Apr 29, 2008)

welcome brendan


----------



## Brendan M (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you Mr Welcomer of the newbies.  :smile:


----------



## Sam (May 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Brendan. 

Sam.


----------



## Shinn (May 3, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to WF


----------



## Foxee (May 3, 2008)

welcome, Brendan. WF is a pretty diverse community of writing experience levels and styles...I think your writing will be fine. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Nickie (May 4, 2008)

Hi there Brendan, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## chimchimski (May 4, 2008)

Hello Brendan..

Welcome to the Forum!!


----------



## Tiamat (May 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome to you!


----------



## Brendan M (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you, WF elitists.  :grin:


----------



## AA (Jun 7, 2008)

Greetings Brendan. I hope you enjoy your stay here. However long that may be.


----------



## Brendan M (Jun 7, 2008)

Very short before, however, not I'm in quite a comfy state in the Lounge section.  Thank you, Annoying Alliteration.  :thumbl:


----------



## mi is happy (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello Brendan. Welcome to WF. I hope I'll see you around. I'm on a couple of forums myself!

-Mi!


----------



## Brendan M (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you Mi.  I appreciate your welcome.  :king:


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey welcome to the WF!


----------



## Sniper McGee (Jun 11, 2008)

.


----------



## Brendan M (Jun 22, 2008)

Alright Sniper, thank you!  I appreciate that.  I have a piece I'd like you to read up on (if you don't mind!) and comment on.  I really would like to know if you like it or not, and why.  I've posted my story on quite a lot of forums, and all they really seem to mention is whether they like it or not.

I don't mind if you rip me to pieces - I'll get hurt, but realisation'll come and I'll appreciate it eventually.  :razz:

Click here for my piece.  :smile:

*first i'll brush my teeth then i'll turn the kettle on whilst i'm brushing my teeth cuz you know that way i can be doing something instead of just standing there waiting for the kettle to boil.  then i'll fill my water bag (the cover is just freshly washed woo!) and go up to bed.  i'll probably think to myself at one point "i wonder if jocelyn is online now and i wonder if she'll even get my offline messages?"  then i'll most likely play with my willy and think of you tehe *isjk dun wurry*


----------



## moderan (Jun 23, 2008)

Greetings.


----------

